# Bonnet blow disarm?



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

How do you disarm the bonnet blow off?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

H20 MRV said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How do you disarm the bonnet blow off?


By using search function....

:chuckle:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

:chuckle:....make sure you have an AP if you are unplugging as need to be able to reset the ecu when you reconnect to get the warning light out....failing an AP it's a visit to the stealers.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Stevie76 said:


> :chuckle:....make sure you have an AP if you are unplugging as need to be able to reset the ecu when you reconnect to get the warning light out....failing an AP it's a visit to the stealers.


+1 AccessPORT really handy for ecureset, read codes etc..


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks guys, will get that done then.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

charles charlie said:


> By using search function....
> 
> :chuckle:


Lol quality (and whats more in the 35 section - you guys are coming along nicely lol)


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

get a set of these Pop-up Hood canceller's










endless-r has them •ºŒÉ ‚»‚Ì‘¼ TOTAL�@TUNE�•PERFORMANCE�@ENDLESS
anyone know anyone that sells endless-r stuff in your side of the pond?

you know japanese? you could try Google Translate
Here is the page from endless-r blog on it.
•ºŒÉ ‚»‚Ì‘¼ TOTAL�@TUNE�•PERFORMANCE�@ENDLESS


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks, just what i am after!! and it says......

_*The of the GT-R features pose bonnet during a collision with. Well in touch the pylon lightly, circuit may operate for this mechanism.
This pop-up hood activated, and the price, such as the bonnet replaced worst greatly. So towards the run circuit, such as those made canceller.


Canceller unit; 2 left and right SET *_


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Could do with a group buy on those Endless cancellers, if thats 5150 yen thats around £40 - £45 with postage, customs, landing costs etc worse case your looking at safely under £100. 

Better option than £2,500.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

you could probably make your own or even have someone make them in the uk if you know what they are  someone will be able to tell you what they are easily. they also make something like this for deleting the airbag sensor when you remove the front seat. endless sell those also. iirc they use some kind of resistor? i dunno, there are some very intelligent people that could tell you. but looks like the ones on the link are easy plug and play with connectors. 
but way better than buying an accessport if you dont need or want one.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

where do those plug into?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> By using search function....
> 
> :chuckle:


I second that !!! OMG, it has been covered a 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 times as has the noise "Y" pipe issue Yawn :runaway::flame:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> I second that !!! OMG, it has been covered a 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 times as has the noise "Y" pipe issue Yawn :runaway::flame:


Well some people weren't around when it was covered before. I know they could use search but some people don't mind giving out advice. Its just as easy to give out some useful advice as it is to be a [email protected] u know. you should give it a try.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

andrew186 said:


> where do those plug into?


***8226;º***338;É ***8218;»***8218;Ì***8216;¼ TOTAL�@TUNE�***8226;PERFORMANCE�@ENDLESS

There blog seems to have issues sometimes. it goes down often. just check back another time if it does.
i copied the images but i cant upload them to this forum, so if someone can share them and hotlink them that would be great!

These images are direct from there blog... and translate from google.

















Here is a modulator of the pop-up, and would not use the other operating

Also new (£ 85,300 ) To replace. 

















Once again that you can assign a cancellation is not open

Check the lamp will not light even if the code failed at Carman Scan Lucchese

No problem you can assign a cancellation in advance, please call again I will not open if you go in there somehow

EDIT: They seem to say they are using the CARMAN Scanner to help reset the code or something like that. - info here: http://www.gtrblog.com/2008/06/25/nextech-carman-scan-nissan-gt-r-odb-ii-d/ i would assume just goto the dealer and reset it or whatev


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

EAndy said:


> Could do with a group buy on those Endless cancellers, if thats 5150 yen thats around £40 - £45 with postage, customs, landing costs etc worse case your looking at safely under £100.
> 
> Better option than £2,500.


That's for the airbag disablers. The hood set is around £70. Anyone up for a group buy?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

but....but think of the poor pedestrians


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> but....but think of the poor pedestrians


I know you were being sarcastic but... these are there for a reason. Everyone who wants tpo de-activate a safety feature should stop being a tight arse, leave it alone and just make sure that you don't put yourself in a situation where it activates.

Besides, that's what your insurance is for.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Hazza said:


> I know you were being sarcastic but... these are there for a reason. Everyone who wants tpo de-activate a safety feature should stop being a tight arse, leave it alone and just make sure that you don't put yourself in a situation where it activates.
> 
> Besides, that's what your insurance is for.


track use only, officer


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> track use only, officer


+1....would hate to clip a cone and end up paying 000's for it. Could not disconnect it for the road....the red warning symbol would drive me nuts.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i have access to yahoo and can arrange this..

should i try and see what price we can get for say 20 people ?


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Hazza said:


> I know you were being sarcastic but... these are there for a reason. Everyone who wants tpo de-activate a safety feature should stop being a tight arse, leave it alone and just make sure that you don't put yourself in a situation where it activates.
> 
> Besides, that's what your insurance is for.


OK, so you're driving along a derestricted road, woodland on one or both sides and without warning a deer jumps out or a badger makes a break for it and bam! I guess in that 'situation' your going to get at least, an activation of the bonnett. 

How the hell can you 'just make sure that you don't put yourself in a situation where it activates'? That my friend is called talking b&llocks!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> i have access to yahoo and can arrange this..
> 
> should i try and see what price we can get for say 20 people ?


Count me in!


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Karls said:


> OK, so you're driving along a derestricted road, woodland on one or both sides and without warning a deer jumps out or a badger makes a break for it and bam! I guess in that 'situation' your going to get at least, an activation of the bonnett.


Okay, get that - hence the bit about insurance covering it. Good effort on missing the real point though.

Andrew/Stevie - I get the track use bit - that's fair do's.


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

Count me in, the thought of hitting a phesant and blowing the bonnet worries me!! :nervous:



Jm-Imports said:


> i have access to yahoo and can arrange this..
> 
> should i try and see what price we can get for say 20 people ?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Count me in for Track use.

I'll ask the dealer if they can fit in the pre and post track inspections, lol

Anders


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> i have access to yahoo and can arrange this..
> 
> should i try and see what price we can get for say 20 people ?


Jurgen, just drop Mook a quick PM over your plan for this as Admin have to approve all group buys. Looks a good idea for track day use:thumbsup:

Cheers, TAZZ.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Jurgen, just drop Mook a quick PM over your plan for this as Admin have to approve all group buys. Looks a good idea for track day use:thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers, TAZZ.


ok will do mate..

i will email japan aswell


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

group buy anyone

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/160869-group-buy-endless-hood-set-r35-gtr.html#post1573432


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

I will have a set, count me in.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Me too


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Yep, count me in too please


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Why doesn't someone open a set up and have alook at the size of resistors they are in the plug unit because that's all it will be and that would cost pennies to make, I've seen guys making seat airbag by pass ones which took like 5 minutes and cost under a pound


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi if you fit these by pass units in with the ignition off will you still need to reset it afterwards or as long as the ignition is not on and then fitted the car doesn't know and wownt put any lights on


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Takamo said:


> Why doesn't someone open a set up and have alook at the size of resistors they are in the plug unit because that's all it will be and that would cost pennies to make, I've seen guys making seat airbag by pass ones which took like 5 minutes and cost under a pound


these endless are proven and tested, i hear your theory but am sure members are not willing to try themself witht their own made sensors and then see if it works ;-).

these leave no warning lights and no need to reset etc..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> these endless are proven and tested, i hear your theory but am sure members are not willing to try themself witht their own made sensors and then see if it works ;-).
> 
> these leave no warning lights and no need to reset etc..


Gotta agree - at the price its a good buy and about 30 mins to install - sorted


----------

